# Will Martha Coakley take this opportunity to investigate a Democrat?



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*WILL ATTORNEY GENERAL MARTHA COAKLEY TAKE THIS OPPORTUNITY TO INVESTIGATE A DEMOCRAT?*

Laura Rigas, Communications Director for the Jim McKenna campaign, released this statement in response to the Mass GOP's call for Attorney General Martha Coakley to investigate Tim Cahill's alleged use of state employees to help his gubernatorial campaign.

"Before Democrat Tim Cahill's office blows a fuse overwhelming the shredders, I would expect that Attorney General Martha Coakley has already requested a document preservation order. Given Ms. Coakley's recent pledge to crack down on political corruption, I trust that she has started to investigate any possible wrongdoings by Democrat Tim Cahill."

More...


----------

